
MoviePass Parent Files to Raise $1.2B to Stay Afloat - vthallam
https://variety.com/2018/digital/news/moviepass-raising-1-2-billion-helios-matheson-1202863102/
======
jonknee
A tad misleading, they filed to issue up to $1.2B more of their almost
worthless stock over the next 3 years. They haven't actually raised any money.
Here is the filing:

[https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1040792/000121390018...](https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1040792/000121390018008569/fs32018_heliosandmatheson.htm)

I'm not savvy enough to give it a full Matt Levine treatment so hopefully he
will soon.

------
KaoruAoiShiho
From the perspective of a CEO: if you're about to go bankrupt anyway might as
well as try a last ditch hail mary. It can't get any worse.

------
geoalchimista
I'm quite baffled by the recent trend that burning money (without a
sustainable business model) is considered equivalent to "growth".

------
empath75
Good luck with that. The interest rate must be unreal.

~~~
smpetrey
Agreed. They should have just filed for bankruptcy instead.

------
Willson50
$1.2B is around 100x their market cap.

------
Boxbot
don’t worry, they’re losing money on every sale but they’ll make it up in
volume.

